# How much do you pay for group therapy?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

What the hell, it costs $65 for the one close to where I live and they don't accept insurance and no sliding scale fee. They have a free anxiety group on a weekday around 12pm. Who the hell will be able to go at that time? Everybody is working. What the hell. Even the group that you have to pay, it's not even on a weekend when people have more time to do what they wan't to. It's on a freaking weekday at 5pm. SUcksssssssssssssss


----------

